
Who Wants a Spock invite? - omouse

======
omouse
I have more than 10 invites, if anyone's interested, I can invite you to it.

Please leave your Email, First and Last names. Sorry, but it is people search
after all :(

Warning: I invited a friend earlier today but the url didn't correctly for
them. If that happens to you (when I send the invite) please tell Spock about
it and obviously it'll be fixed.

==Update: One of the co-founders of Spock has told me that the crappy urls
only happen for certain email clients. _So if the URL doesn't work, please
comment on your own thread and tell me so I can invite you in a day or two
when they fix it._

~~~
kyro
Kyro Beshay kbeshay@gmail.com

~~~
omouse
Sent

------
omouse
Ok! No more invites! Three people (who use gmail) have told me they've had
problems with the confirm URL and the Spock people know. If you have a problem
please tell them here: <http://www.spock.com/do/feedback> and paste the URL or
whatever it is that's being a pain so they can figure out how to fix it.
Sorry! When it's been fixed I'll offer some more invites.

------
palish
Please, that would be wonderful. My e-mail is palish (at) gmail.com. Thanks
very much!

~~~
omouse
I need the first and last name too. Sorry! Spock is about people search after
all heh.

~~~
palish
Shawn Presser. If you need any other info please let me know :)

------
walesmd
I'd like one - webmaster -at- michaelwales [dot] com

Michael Wales

~~~
omouse
Sent :D

------
iamyoohoo
Amish Lalani - iamyoooohoooo@yahoo.com

with the name this time..

~~~
omouse
sent. hopefully it works. if the invite url doesn't work, please notify the
Spock people

~~~
iamyoohoo
the second email did not work - how do i notify them - no contact listed on
the website and the only email listed is info@corp.spock.com - not sure if
that is a service related one.

~~~
omouse
There's a feedback page: <http://www.spock.com/do/feedback>

Please paste the invite and the confirm URL so that they know wtf the problem
is.

------
artixan
I'd love one

Arnie Riquelme

artixan (ahhht) gmail

Thanks

~~~
omouse
Sent as well.

------
iamyoohoo
1 for me if you have it still - iamyoooohoooo@yahoo.com

------
mwadhera
Mike Wadhera, mikewadhera at gmail

Much thanks.

~~~
omouse
Welcome

------
webwright
webwright (a+t) gmail (dawt) com

Tony Wright

Thanks!

~~~
omouse
Done!

------
woid
please one more for me: antonin.hildebrandgmail thanks

~~~
omouse
Sent, but you should read this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=26884>

------
dawie
davidsmit |at| gmail

~~~
omouse
done and done. hopefully the invite url works, please tell me if there are any
problems (or tell the Spock people)

